# Color?



## Stritzo (Aug 27, 2013)

He's a half quarter horse i rode during childhood. I do not know anything about his parents other than that one is a quarter horse. 
We've always wondered what color he is as he seems to have a variety off browns and black in his coat with black and white markings. 
I only have an old photograph which will have to do.
http://img850.imageshack.us/img850/9184/89sb.jpg
http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/8741/owmf.jpg
His mane is light like the tail as you cant quite see it.
Hope your combined knowledge can help me solve this mystery. Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm going to guess he was a flaxen sorrel with a strong sooty gene at play.

but, to be honest, the picture isn't the greatest to determine color.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stritzo (Aug 27, 2013)

CLaPorte432 said:


> I'm going to guess he was a flaxen sorrel with a strong sooty gene at play.
> 
> but, to be honest, the picture isn't the greatest to determine color.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah sorry but the picture is from before digital cameras so i had to make a photo off a photo which is never going to give a clear image. All i got to work with ^^.
Your input in much appreciated!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

bay silver. See how dark his legs are? On a red based horse the legs would not be that dark. Even on 'black chestnuts' as seen in morgans if you look closely you can see the red pigment around their pasterns.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree, my first thought is also a silver bay. He was a beauty.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Silver Bay


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I agree with bay silver. Sooty works from the top down, not the bottom up. Gorgeous boy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm thinking silver bay too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Silver bay.


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I agree with bay silver. Sooty works from the top down, not the bottom up. Gorgeous boy!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sooty can work from either direction, sooty likes to darken the legs significantly on palomino's for instance. 









This guy is a registered morgan and is a palomino. 









This mustang is also showing sooty coming from the bottom up 









Another sooty palomino with dark legs, this one of course is also caused by the lighting. 









Then of course you can get palomino's that are so sooty that they don't even resemble palomino's anymore. 

But yes, it does work from the top a lot too, which is what causes things like this: 









a darkened mane in a palomino 









countershading causing a fake dorsal stripe.


----------

